# Sonic Colors



## Tyeforce (May 26, 2010)

I know there's already a thread about it, but I thought I'd make a proper thread for it, and in the right forum.






http://www.youtube.com/v/Ys4PRXf0TYs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ys4PRXf0TYs



			
				Game Info said:
			
		

> The diabolical Dr. Eggman has hatched another plan for world domination! He has built an amazing interstellar amusement park, floating in space around Sonic


----------



## Megamannt125 (May 26, 2010)

Did you notice Sonic's short legs?


----------



## Ciaran (May 26, 2010)

Unrequired thread much?


----------



## Tyeforce (May 26, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Unrequired thread much?


As I pointed out, I wanted to make a proper thread, as in not one that has "Lol. New Sonic game." as the title, and made in the correct forum (the other one is in the Wii forum, but this game is for Wii _and_ DS, so it should go in Gamers' Lounge).


----------



## Tyeforce (May 26, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Did you notice Sonic's short legs?


They don't look any shorter than they were in Unleashed and other recent games...


----------



## Jas0n (May 26, 2010)

Colours? What a.. stupid name.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (May 26, 2010)

*Colours


----------



## Tyeforce (May 26, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Colours? What a.. stupid name.


It involves colors. The name suits it. How is it stupid? >_>


----------



## Tyeforce (May 26, 2010)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> *Colours


I'm not British. =p


----------



## Hiro (May 26, 2010)

Wtf? How can people actually call that "trailer" good? It's just Sonic and Tails and other new bull*censored.2.0* characters running around.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 26, 2010)

Rogar said:
			
		

> Wtf? How can people actually call that "trailer" good? It's just Sonic and Tails and other new bull*censored.2.0* characters running around.


It's called a _teaser_, not a trailer. >_>


----------



## Jas0n (May 26, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because all games involve colours.


----------



## Ricano (May 26, 2010)

Wow, this game looks horrible. They should just end it after Sonic 4.


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 26, 2010)

Sounds like PETA made a Sonic game. Oh wait, Sonic was obviously made by PETA anyways.


----------



## Ciaran (May 26, 2010)

Ricano said:
			
		

> Wow, this game looks horrible. They should just end it after Sonic 4.


They should have ended it in the 2nd dimension...


----------



## Jas0n (May 26, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Ricano said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This tbh


----------



## Hub12 (May 26, 2010)

Kay? Kay. Let it begin.


----------



## Ciaran (May 26, 2010)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Kay? Kay. Let it begin.


Very few people seem to be getting excited...


----------



## Tyeforce (May 26, 2010)

Ricano said:
			
		

> Wow, this game looks horrible. They should just end it after Sonic 4.


How the *censored.3.0* can you tell that it looks good or bad from a _teaser_?! It doesn't even show gameplay! >_>

Please, no bashing in this thread. We don't know nearly enough information to base a real opinion on yet.


----------



## Megamannt125 (May 26, 2010)




----------



## Tyeforce (May 26, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

>


Was that really in Super Paper Mario, or is it just a Photoshop? XD


----------



## Megamannt125 (May 26, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never played.
Don't know.


----------



## Jas0n (May 26, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Ricano said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No fanboyism either please.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 26, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There hasn't been any "fanboyism" in this thread at all. Well, except for anti-Sonic fanboyism.


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 26, 2010)

Just about to post this. What the hell?


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 26, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And it's actually in Super Paper Mario.


----------



## Jas0n (May 26, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What else would you call defending the game against any and all criticism?

Let people have their opinions and stop shoving your thoughts down their throats telling them that they're wrong.

And yes, people can have an opinion on this trailer/teaser/whatever it is, so don't tell them that they can't, especially considering you have an opinion of your own.


----------



## m12 (May 26, 2010)

Looks terribly bland, even if it does involve color.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 26, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm defending this thread from becoming a flame war more than I am defending the game. Can't this be a Sonic Colors news and discussion thread, not a Sonic hate thread? There's no need to post in a thread about a game that you don't like. If you have nothing to add to the conversation except negativity, why bother?


----------



## Jas0n (May 26, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How the fudge are you 'defending' it from becoming a flame war, when YOU are the one causing the issue by telling people their opinions are wrong?

This is a thread about the game, if people want to post their opinions on the game, then they should be allowed to. Discussion involves negativity aswell as positivity. Discussion without negativity would be dull.


----------



## Megamannt125 (May 26, 2010)

Tye. Stop. I want you to leave the thread. Don't respond at all. It's time you learned how to do that.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 26, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whoa, whoa, whoa. Where the *censored.3.0* did I say that ANYONE'S opinions are wrong?! I didn't, so don't *censored.3.0*ing put words into my mouth, like everyone loves to do around here. And I'm not saying that there shouldn't be any negative discussion allowed, but there's really nothing to base any negativity on at the moment. We saw a 24 second teaser video that doesn't even show any gameplay. Any negative (or positive, for that matter) opinions about the game at this point in time are completely baseless, so there's no need for them. Posts like "I'm excited for this game!" or "Eh, I don't think I'll like it" are perfectly fine, but saying things like "Oh, another crap Sonic game" or "Wow, this game looks awesome!" are completely baseless and unnecessary.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 26, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tye. Stop. I want you to leave the thread. Don't respond at all. It's time you learned how to do that.


Sorry, but I'm not gonna let other people misquote me and tell me I'm wrong when I've done nothing wrong at all. And why would I leave my own thread?


----------



## Jas0n (May 26, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Ricano said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^ He gave his opinion on the video that was released, and you jumped down his throat.

It's just stupid of you to tell people that they can't base an opinion on a trailer that was released :/


----------



## Ciaran (May 26, 2010)

You guys, let's leave the flame extinguished for now, or we'll be all flamed-out for E3!


----------



## Tyeforce (May 26, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But it's not a trailer. It's a teaser that shows pretty much nothing. No gameplay at all. For all we know, the gameplay could be as amazing as Super Mario Galaxy 2, but that teaser shows us _nothing_. It's not enough to base a solid opinion on. It's basically saying "I don't like Sonic, so this new game has to suck because I want it to."


----------



## Jas0n (May 26, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The trailer was released for a reason. They wanted an opinion to be based off it, they wanted people to get a glimpse of what the game was going to be about and what it looked like, and don't even say that I'm false by saying that because what other reason would they have released it?

Whether or not the opinion base is solid or not, it is an OPINION. If their opinion is that they don't want this game to be good, then that's fine, it is called an opinion and an opinion is never wrong, so you can't tell them that it is.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (May 26, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can talk...


----------



## Tyeforce (May 26, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Again, you say "trailer", when it's not. It's a _teaser_. A teaser's purpose isn't to show off the game, it's to reveal the game.

And, yes, it's still an opinion, but a baseless, ignorant one. There's no need for such ignorance.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 26, 2010)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When have I ever posted in a thread about a game that I wasn't interested in? There was _one_ occasion that I did, and that was with 3D Dot Heroes. But that's the _only_ time, as far as I can remember. I just ignore any threads about games that don't interest me, rather than posting in them to bash the game and piss people off.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (May 26, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In Cod Black Ops topic


----------



## Jas0n (May 26, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So you're saying that, by the release of this "teaser", they wanted absolutely no opinions to be based on it, good or bad? If so, then you're stupid. What would be the purpose of releasing a "teaser" if they didn't want hype to be built off of it? It would be the same as not releasing any teaser at all.

The opinions aren't baseless nor ignorant. They are based off what's available, this teaser. And if it was ignorant, then they wouldn't have watched the teaser at all.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 26, 2010)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's different, though. I was just mocking David for the thread title, like everyone else was doing, too. I wasn't bashing the game at all. I didn't even say anything about the game!


----------



## Ciaran (May 26, 2010)

GUYS LETS ALL BE QUIET OK??!

When me and dustin are the voices of reason you know you're doing it wrong >: (


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (May 26, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You said that people who play first person shooters are pyshcos.
Thats like if i said anyone who plays sonic likes furrys


----------



## Tyeforce (May 26, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, I know what they wanted. Teasers are made specifically to make you wonder what the game is going to be like and build hype from that. Take the Sonic 4 (then called Project Needlemouse) teaser, for example. That showed next to nothing, not even a real title, but it left the fans wondering, and from that comes hype. It's not the same kind of hype that real trailers with actual gameplay build. It's more baseless hype, but hype nonetheless. So, no, SEGA's goal with this teaser wasn't to blow people away, it was to announce the game and make them wonder.

And, yes, the opinions are baseless and ignorant. They're based off of what's available, yes, but what's available isn't even the game. It's just a very short CG movie, no gameplay or anything. And don't tell me that they wouldn't watch the trailer if they weren't ignorant. Plenty of Sonic haters would watch the trailer just to laugh at it.


----------



## Blue_Jay (May 26, 2010)

I agree with Tye on this one.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 26, 2010)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd like to see you quote me on that, because I _never_, *ever* said that people who play shooters are "psychos". What is it with people making up things that they think I've said around here?!


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (May 26, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok ill go get proof

Edit: Ok you didnt say pyschos but what you did say that people who play it probably enjoy killing "Humans"


----------



## Tyeforce (May 26, 2010)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, good luck trying to find something that doesn't exist.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (May 26, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Read mah edit


----------



## Entei Slider (May 26, 2010)

Sega.....I-....Its gone down from Sonic Unleashed.....'nuff said.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (May 26, 2010)

K.K.Slider said:
			
		

> Sega.....I-....Its gone down from Sonic Unleashed.....'nuff said.


Give sonic 4 a chance


----------



## Tyeforce (May 26, 2010)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, if I remember correctly, I said that I don't understand how some people can enjoy killing humans in a video game when they would never do such a thing in real life. Never did I call anyone a psycho, murderer, or anything like that. People really need to stop making *censored.2.0* up about me. >_>


----------



## Entei Slider (May 26, 2010)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> K.K.Slider said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will, I HOPE I like it...because it could raise my opinion on this game...

Also I just noticed, these "wisps"
Do they not seem familiar? *cough*EMERALDS*cough*


----------



## Jas0n (May 26, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly. This teaser was to make people wonder, and to wonder, you require an opinion.

Plenty of CG movies for games are examples of what's to come in the game, if it wasn't, then again there would be no point for it. The difference is, those CG movies get good reviews.

&I never said that they wouldn't watch the trailer if they weren't ignorant. I said it would be ignorant if they made an opinion and they hadn't watched the trailer.


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 26, 2010)

K.K.Slider said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Tis right! They're like flickies!


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (May 26, 2010)

K.K.Slider said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yeah 


@Tye: I cant be bothered to argue with you, the arguement will never end...


----------



## Megamannt125 (May 26, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's fun if you can understand you're not killing people and you're playing a game.


----------



## Jas0n (May 26, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do you enjoy flying around space in Super Mario Galaxy if you would never do such a thing in real life, considering your body would self-combust?


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (May 26, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I laughed a lil


----------



## Tyeforce (May 26, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I understand that perfectly well, but I just don't understand why people would get enjoyment from such a thing, even if it's not real. But I know people have different preferences and opinions, and I can respect that. Now respect _my_ choice to _not_ kill people in a video game.


----------



## Jas0n (May 26, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And respect my choice to not force a hedgehog to run at impossible speeds for the purpose of smashing an egg.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (May 26, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its not really enjoyment, the game is  for comptetion


----------



## Blue_Jay (May 26, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I respect your choice, I personally don't play those kind of games either, but I'd just like to point out you don't actually kill people in video games.


----------



## Megamannt125 (May 26, 2010)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What?
I play violent games.
I don't play any games for competition.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 26, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


>_>

Now you're just grasping at straws. Not only is that completely different, but it's very ignorant of you to compare something as harmless as a Mario game to a game based on killing people. Obviously, one of the biggest reasons to play video games is because you can do stuff in a game that you could never do in real life. You can visit fantastic worlds like in Mario, raise your own creatures as in Pok


----------



## Tyeforce (May 26, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wat

First of all, you're not "forcing" anything. Sonic is a hedgehog that can run at supersonic speeds. He _loves_ to run. By controlling him in games, you're not "forcing" him to do anything he wouldn't want to do. And where the hell did "smashing an egg" come from?


----------



## Elliot (May 26, 2010)

FIGHT FIGHT FIGHT!


----------



## Tyeforce (May 26, 2010)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So you're competing to see who can kill the most people? Hm... Yeah, not sounding any better.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 26, 2010)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So you're competing to see who can kill the most people? Hm... Yeah, not sounding any better.


----------



## Megamannt125 (May 26, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jas0n (May 26, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Megamannt125 (May 26, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (May 26, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know very well that you don't actually kill real people in video games, thank you very much. >_> But the idea is real. You're killing human beings in a video game, real or not. You could be playing games where you don't kill people, but instead you choose to play games where the objective is to pump people (virtual people, but people nonetheless) full of lead. I know that people have different preferences, but that's one preference that I question. That doesn't mean I think that people who play such games are bad people. I just don't understand why they would play such games in the first place. But that's them, not me, so I can't speak for them.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (May 26, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:l Why bother arguing with a tye you cant win


----------



## Mr. L (May 26, 2010)

Looks like crap.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 26, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (May 26, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eggman may be named "_Egg_man", but he's not an egg. XD


----------



## Jas0n (May 26, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Technically, you're pressing a button to make him move, if you pressed nothing he would stand still. So yes, you are forcing him.

&He's a hedgehog, hedgehogs can't run at supersonic speeds, nor do they love to run, they like sleeping.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (May 26, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Are you trying to make him angry


----------



## Megamannt125 (May 26, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jas0n (May 26, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tye doesn't understand that the appeal isn't killing people, it's the style of gameplay, aka an FPS.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 26, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seriously? Are you seriously arguing this?! >_>

Sonic isn't a normal hedgehog, and you should know that. When was the last time you saw a blue, anthropomorphic hedgehog that can talk and run at the speed of sound?


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (May 26, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well... its a long story


----------



## Jas0n (May 26, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm proving a point.

Sonic isn't real, nor are the people that you kill in FPS games.


----------



## Megamannt125 (May 26, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/KJZP_t-yELc&feature=related'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/KJZP_t-yELc&feature=related' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## Tyeforce (May 26, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then I guess you're just different than I am in that aspect. I couldn't play a game based on killing people, because even though those people aren't real, I'm still willfully participating in the act of killing human beings. Yes, it's virtual, but I could be playing a game that _doesn't_ involve killing virtual people. I just don't like it, okay?


----------



## Jas0n (May 26, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But you're alright with killing turtles?


----------



## Tyeforce (May 26, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, and I'm not saying that it's wrong to play those type of games, so I don't know why you're even bothering. All I'm saying is that _I_ don't enjoy those type of games, and I don't really understand how some people do, but I accept that they have different preferences and opinions, so I don't see the problem here.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (May 26, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Would you crush a goomba?
Would you throw a turtle?
No you wouldnt because ITS A GAME


----------



## Megamannt125 (May 26, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know you don't like it, it's just you constantly saying that killing something in a video game is almost the same as doing it in real life.


----------



## Megamannt125 (May 26, 2010)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I used that as an arguement before it was cool...


----------



## Tyeforce (May 26, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Koopas aren't turtles, nor are they even comparable to human beings, and don't act like they are. And you don't shoot them with bullets and watch them bleed, either. You just step on them and they vanish in a puff of smoke.

Seriously, now you're just _trying_ to make me mad.

I'm gonna go play Super Mario Galaxy 2 now. Don't know why I'm even bothering with this argument in the first place. >_>


----------



## Megamannt125 (May 26, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I told you to stop posting before it really started.


----------



## -Aaron (May 26, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ever heard of toning it down for the kiddies?
That's why there are ratings for games.

Just because there's no blood doesn't mean you didn't kill it.


----------



## Jas0n (May 26, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


K brb going to step on a turtle irl to see if it vanishes in a puff of smoke. Because after all, games and real life and practically the same thing.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (May 26, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Soo killing "Koopas is alright but you cant kill humans"
Thats quite cruel to the Koopas


----------



## Rocketman (May 26, 2010)

Just got in on this topic, so I have no idea what's all this ten page go-on is about. The game looks...interesting, but how diabolical can you go? Really, an amusement park? Fits the Nintendo bag-guy though. He isn't really bad, he just does nonsense stuff.


----------



## Blue_Jay (May 26, 2010)

Kaleb said:
			
		

> Just got in on this topic, so I have no idea what's all this ten page go-on is about. The game looks...interesting, but how diabolical can you go? Really, an amusement park? Fits the Nintendo bag-guy though. He isn't really bad, he just does nonsense stuff.


Nintendo doesn't make Sonic.


----------



## Rocketman (May 26, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:
			
		

> Kaleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, alright, "Sega". Forgive me. I don't play Sonic anyway. Sega and Nintendo are alike in that aspect though.


----------



## Kyel (May 26, 2010)

I hope this gives off the same vibe 'Galaxy' gave me when playing high


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 26, 2010)

Oh look, another horrible Sonic game on Wii.

Can't wait to be disappointed again!


----------



## AndyB (May 26, 2010)

Anyway, with not really seeing much about this... I'll wait, not that I've cared for any of the newer sonic games.


----------



## Rawburt (May 26, 2010)

So the thread that was supposed to make fun of this Sonic game is more respectable to it than this "proper" thread? Well done, TBT. 

Anyway, the idea sounds kinda interesting, so I'll see how it turns out, if it looks good I'll check it out.


----------



## Entei Slider (May 26, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> So the thread that was supposed to make fun of this Sonic game is more respectable to it than this "proper" thread? Well done, TBT.
> 
> Anyway, the idea sounds kinda interesting, so I'll see how it turns out, if it looks good I'll check it out.


I kinda laughed at the word "idea".

The colors are the emeralds, sonic has to save them , if he doesn't eggman will take over the world,sound familiar? They are justcolored animals that have divine powers.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 26, 2010)

K.K.Slider said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alien things. 

I do have to give the game some credit though, it looks good for a game not made by Nintendo. :L Since it's all in space apparently.


----------



## Trundle (May 26, 2010)

Sonic games have always sucked since Sonic Heroes, the last actually good one. The rest of them are such dull, and boring games. They just got so repetitive in the gameplay.


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 26, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> K.K.Slider said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*coughmariogalaxyripoffanyonecough*


----------



## Entei Slider (May 26, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*cough*yeahtotally*cough* *random cough*


----------



## //RUN.exe (May 26, 2010)

sonic does gay pride?

well ok


----------



## -Aaron (May 26, 2010)

I don't know why Sega keeps trying, to be honest.
They keep beating the same dead horse over and over.


----------



## Blue_Jay (May 26, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/v/pVI6Agm1-kY


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 26, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> I don't know why Sega keeps trying, to be honest.
> They keep beating the same dead horse over and over.


Because all the young-ins today love it.


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 26, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sonic ♥ your money.


----------



## Horus (May 26, 2010)

So they're making Sonic more gay by adding sperm to it has well?


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 26, 2010)

Horus said:
			
		

> So they're making Sonic more gay by adding sperm to it has well?


wat


----------



## Horus (May 26, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...









The resemblance is too great


(not a pun of Tye's sexuality)


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 26, 2010)

Horus said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FURRIES!

OSHI-


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (May 26, 2010)

Horus said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They look more like germs >8D


----------



## Horus (May 26, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Furries and Germs?


You people are blind.


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 26, 2010)

Horus said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, you said that one thing. And I said it's because they're all furries that they arrived!


----------



## Horus (May 26, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O I C



It's not like I look at furries sometimes (Shifty Eyes)


----------



## [Nook] (May 27, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

>


ololololol

Also, we cannot know if the game is good or bad unless we see gameplay, read a gaming nerd professional's review, or actually play the game.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 27, 2010)

MrMr said:
			
		

> Sonic games have always sucked since Sonic Heroes, the last actually good one. The rest of them are such dull, and boring games. They just got so repetitive in the gameplay.


Don't state your opinion as fact. >_>

I loved most of the recent Sonic games. It's the older ones that are dull and boring to me.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 27, 2010)

Also, this.

(Warning: Some explicit language.)


----------



## Jake (May 27, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's actually European to be exact. I Australian and it's spelt "Colour" But I am use to all Americans on TBT saying "Color" So I usually say color now.
And when it comes here will they put a "U" in the title lol. 

Also looks fun. Can't wait.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 27, 2010)

Jake. said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know it's also like that in Australia, but Australia isn't in Europe, so saying "European" doesn't really make sense... Plus the fact that many languages are spoken in Europe, lol. I just said British because I figured it was the most recognizable, lol.

Anyway, I believe it has been confirmed that it will be spelled "Sonic _Colours_" in places such as the UK and Australia.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (May 27, 2010)

Tye, I am not trying to be mean or anything but, how come every thread you've ever made that I've seen, has you fighting in it with someone.... ehhh.

Looks like a boringish game imo.


----------



## Jake (May 27, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Recognisable*

xD


----------



## Tyeforce (May 27, 2010)

Jake. said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


>.>

XD


----------



## Gnome (May 27, 2010)




----------



## [Nook] (May 27, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


People here really aren't _favouring_ the game's name. Maybe this time Sega's going to put some _labour_ into it.

XD


----------



## JasonBurrows (May 27, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> You guys, let's leave the flame extinguished for now, or we'll be all flamed-out for E3!


Lol yeah.


----------



## Megamannt125 (May 27, 2010)

I bet you raise them like Chao.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>They look different, but they all have a basic look, like chao.
I bet the ones that just look normal with two antennae and nothing else are the neutral baby ones.


----------



## -Aaron (Jul 13, 2010)

I feel compelled to pre-order this game because of:
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Ciaran (Jul 13, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> I feel compelled to pre-order this game because of:
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> ...


That is an item which both looks cool and can be practically applied in my everyday life.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jul 13, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> I feel compelled to pre-order this game because of:
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> ...


I have a feeling I've seen that before. :L


----------



## -Aaron (Jul 13, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Rawburt (Jul 13, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that some Billy Hatcher there?


----------



## Tyeforce (Jul 13, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's Maxwell... You know, from Scribblenauts...


----------



## Rawburt (Jul 13, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have no idea who that is.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jul 13, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rawburt (Jul 13, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks pretty spiffy.


----------

